# Searching For A Portable Campfire 'container'



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello all,

Last year while camping we saw some campers who brought their own, well, fire ring for lack of a better term. This was a very cool set up though, it was made of a metal mesh, and the container portion was about 2' or so in diameter and probably 2 or 3' high, and it stood on legs that raised the bottom off the ground about two feet.

It was really great, it kept the fire up a so the heat actually made it to the people sitting around it while at the same time keeping the fire wood almost entirely contained inside the mesh.

Does anyone have any idea who makes this or where I could find one?

Thanks, have a great weekend!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

GoWilderness said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Last year while camping we saw some campers who brought their own, well, fire ring for lack of a better term. This was a very cool set up though, it was made of a metal mesh, and the container portion was about 2' or so in diameter and probably 2 or 3' high, and it stood on legs that raised the bottom off the ground about two feet.
> 
> ...


I saw some at Cabelas.com, if it the same thing. I want to get it for my back yard. The ones I was looking at was in the 100 dollar range. I believe these were metal, not mess, but had cool motifs on them that would glow when fire lit...good luck.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my dad hosts a dry camp and he made a really neat one out of an old washing machine tub. He gets comments on it all the time!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here is our washer drum firepit...about $25.00


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Here is one from Cabelas Click Here

and another
second one

ok, ok, here is the whole page of choices

fire rings


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have seen them at walmart,target,big lots,costco,and a bunch of other places.
Don't settle for the first one you see there are a lot of choices out there.
But of course with Dawn's you could spend the night around the campfire and in the morning catch up on the laundry.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Camp fire in a can http://www.rvtoyoutlet.com/p-RV0076.html . James


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought one at Sprots Authority. It was on clearance for 40% off the final cost was about $40. It is similar to the link below.
Don

http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/ind...rentPage=family


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't have anything to add (see other thread about posting)








But I love your screen name - GOWILDERNESS!!


----------



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, there are some great links here! I'm going to keep searching for that one that I saw but I'm leaning towards having one made at a local metal shop here. I like the washing machine drum idea Dawn, thank for the pics!

As for my screenname... we'll we've taken a few trips with full hook-up's and we've already started to get a little spoiled.







But we like remote, dry camping the best and we're going back to that this weekend.

I know, I'm not looking forward to going out on Labor Day weekend with the masses, but I have a few days off and I can't pass up the opportunity to take the OB out again. I'm just praying that the place we're going is remote enough that the partiers won't find us.

Anyone else venturing out over the holiday weekend?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We camp with friends that have the washer drum fire container and it works great. My friend put handles on his and removable legs to raise it up about 18 inches off the ground. He cut out the center riser and put a cap over the hole in the bottom. We have found that many of the campground firepits are not very well located and the portable setup allows us to put the fire in a better and usually safer position. Last month we were camping in a Natl. Forest campground and the firepits were uncomfortably close to the trees. We were using his washer drum fire pit placed well away from any combustible material. One night the campground manager came by when we were starting the fire and had a fit that we weren't using the "approved" fire pit. We calmly and politely spoke with him and after seeing our setup he agreed that we were being careful and probably safer than if we were using the campsite fire pit. He even came back later for some dutch oven blueberry cobbler desert.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We use the washing machine drum as well... we designed a stand for it, so it sits up higher and keeps the majority of the hot coals off the ground. Then to transport, you turn the drum over and lock it down to the stand. We use it for tailgating and for areas where there is no fire pit to speak of.

I will take some pictures and post them for you tonight.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

For what it is worth - we went with the Target special.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-...asin=B000TG2SWS


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Been using this one for two years now and am still happy with it. The legs telescope short as pictured, and also will extend and turn it into a charcoal BBQ if needed (comes with a grill grate). It all breaks down and packs into a heavy nylon carry bag that is pretty light.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have one that we bought at K-Mart for about $45.00. It is similar to the Coleman above, except it is about 8 inches off the ground and has wheels. The best part is it breaks down and fits into the forward storage area of our RQS. We set it up whenever the fire ring at the CG is not in a conveinent spot for us.


----------

